# Tropheus Mpulungu Coloration - Whats the real story?



## fish123456 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello All
I'm interested in purchasing fry from a ligitimate breeder.

I went over and noticed the coloration between the fish varied greatly - from orange to red to yellow.

IE:


















Is this a mixture of two or more collection points? Please post your info/fish!

Thanks

Fishy1-6


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a colony of Mpulungu. The colouration within my colony goes between bright yellow and orange. My males tend to be more orange, but some of the females are too. I've never seen one that looks red though.


----------



## Chip (Jan 27, 2003)

The following fish are all sunspot types:

Mbita
Kalambo
Mpulungu 
Katoto

There are probably a few rarer variants that are not imported that could be on this list as well. This is not to say that the group you've seen is contaminated. I am just giving you ref points so that you can view pics and make your own determination.

chip


----------



## dobbin4 (Sep 1, 2005)

Is this not normal. 
Just like the spoting on the head they vary from fish to fish
Same from Male to female.
Lots of photos on net show this differance as well.
The fish i've seen are all like this.
John


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Keep in mind that the 2nd pic could be suffering from lousy white balance, meaning the base colours in the pictures are not right to begin with. It could also have been processed in a poor fashion where colour balance was messed with.

If you're looking to buy from a private breeder, post a wanted ad in the trading post on this site and/or if you would buy from a retailer, check out our site sponsors. You can find their links as well as reviews of the various retailers at the top of the forum page.


----------



## nixanbal (Dec 27, 2005)

Here's one of my males...

Great fish by the way - the can get pretty orange sometimes... And there is no uncoloured or less coloured fish in my colony. Some females are even more beautiful than males.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Kalambo will always have the red eyes with white poka-dots in them, which makes them most unique in that bunch listed by Chip.

The niceness of color will always range in all those fish with Mbita the lesser colored and smallest sunspot.

Katoto will always have yellow eyes and red-wine colored dorsal.

Moops generally also are the ones to have the speckled head.


----------

